
We're All Terrible at Valuing Software: How to Succeed in B2C Software in 2018 - Shanerostad
https://trifinlabs.com/consumer-software/
======
bholcombe
I'm on the side of freemium. Enjoy all the hard work put into a quality app
and pay to enhance your experience. Spotify is a great example (from the
post). I was tired of hearing the ads and the limitations of only skipping a
few songs. I gladly pay the monthly fee. Bring on the quality and I will be on
board. (Ad free at that)

------
Shanerostad
Of course this isn't the *only way to succeed with consumer software, but it
seems to be the most consistent business model we see working.

From my perspective, revenue is awesome. Selling someone's data or getting
people addicted to micro-transactions (the only other ways people are
succeeding) doesn't seem like a desirable business to be in.

What are your thoughts?

